# Duplicarver Help



## GaryAJ72 (13 Jul 2012)

Hi, Ive been looking for a Duplicarver for some time now but cannot find any sold in the UK, was considering on making my own machine from scratch but would rather buy a machine from a manufacture with router all set up ready to go.

Any help would be great.

Regards

Gary


----------



## Dodge (13 Jul 2012)

My search of several years cam to fruition last week, as I posted in another thread picked up the duplicarver pictured below secondhand for £150 complete with Metabo router and all the cutters etc which I was really pleased with.







Anyway had a half hours play with it this afternoon whilst waiting for some glue to cure and started to copy a green man - started with a sycamore bowl blank that was under the lathe - first lesson learnt was to ensure that the wood being cut is extremely well secured, unfortunately it moved mid cut but hey ho practice makes and all that

The result was plonked on some offcuts to watch over the workshop - I'm not religious but looks more Jesus than Green man!






Gary, If you do go down the route of making your own duplicarver and you want to come and have a look at mine take some dimensions etc please get in contact.


----------



## GaryAJ72 (13 Jul 2012)

Hi Roger, WOW sale of the century, what a great deal you found yourself  very nice indeed. I am kicking my self thou as there was a T110 model on ebay last month and sold for £165 but i just didnt have the money for it at the time, its the only 1 ive seen sold there.

Thanx for the offer i may just take you up on that, I'm pretty confident with making the machine, im off out tomorrow to get a welder and a trend t4 router or a bosch 500 but my main concern is the bar and router mount assembly...i havent been able to find one anywhere so not 100% sure yet what im going to do at that point.

Think ill have to get a block off Alloy and see if i can get something made up from pics , from what i can see it has to be in 1 piece to keep the slide action straight with the router and stylus other wise it could throw it all out.

Oh and i love the green man, very jesus like lol

Thanx for your help Roger

Gary


----------



## GaryAJ72 (1 Sep 2012)

still looking..


----------



## Dodge (1 Sep 2012)

GaryAJ72":3853g964 said:


> still looking..




And still havnt had any time to use mine - its just gathering dust at the moment :-({|= :-({|=


----------



## thedax (1 Jul 2014)

I looking too  did you build one Gary?


----------



## joffy01582 (9 Aug 2014)

looks good =D>


----------



## thedax (1 Apr 2015)

Is anyone looking for a Dupli carver? as I now have 2 of them dont ask me how lol just testing the waters.


----------



## jimmybumble (19 Aug 2015)

Hi there. Yes!! I'm looking for a Duplicarver...which ones do you have?

Cheers,

Jim


----------



## jimmybumble (21 Aug 2015)

thedax":1vf9s1kz said:


> Is anyone looking for a Dupli carver? as I now have 2 of them dont ask me how lol just testing the waters.



Hi there.

Just wondered if you still had a duplicarver for sale.

Let me know,

Many thanks,

Jim


----------



## nev (21 Aug 2015)

Thedax has not visited the forum since April, so you may get no response.


----------



## marcros (21 Aug 2015)

may be worth trying the email button. at least he doesn't need to visit the forum to receive that.


----------



## thedax (26 Aug 2015)

so sorry guys been hectic Jim carver was sold sorry I didnt get your message. Good luck in finding one. you could try a guy in Somerset area he does them every now and then very knowledgeable I will PM you his email address. cheers
D


----------

